# Black Spot on puppys Testicle?



## Mavericks Mom (Feb 7, 2014)

I regularly do a body check on both my puppys. But just last week i noticed a black spot on his testicle! Im not sure if its just a birth mark or could it be something to worry about? HAs anyone come across this as well. Maverick is 7 months tomorrow. At first i though it was just a fit spot but after trying to wash it off lol ummm its not!


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Mavericks Mom said:


> I regularly do a body check on both my puppys. But just last week i noticed a black spot on his testicle! Im not sure if its just a birth mark or could it be something to worry about? HAs anyone come across this as well. Maverick is 7 months tomorrow. At first i though it was just a fit spot but after trying to wash it off lol ummm its not!


Maybe he's getting his pubic hair?

Jelpy


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

It is just pigment. You are looking at his, errr, junk too closely. Seriously.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> It is just pigment. You are looking at his, errr, junk too closely. Seriously.


Lol. Agreed. 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> It is just pigment. You are looking at his, errr, junk too closely. Seriously.



So no request for pictures this time Sunflowers? 

To the OP: no idea and also not asking for pics. I was once worried about a black spot on my girl's tongue but it was just pigmentation.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Mister C said:


> So no request for pictures this time Sunflowers? .


Nah. 
I was happy when hair grew on Hans's ballz. Blends in a little better and I don't have to see them so clearly, LOL


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Mister C said:


> So no request for pictures this time Sunflowers?


Gets my vote for funniest post of the day!!!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Can't say I would blame the OP for paying attention and noticing something like this, instead of being too embarrassed to ask and having it turn out to be something serious. That region should be getting examined regularly to check for inconsistencies, especially in intact dogs.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

DJEtzel said:


> Can't say I would blame the OP for paying attention and noticing something like this, instead of being too embarrassed to ask and having it turn out to be something serious. That region should be getting examined regularly to check for inconsistencies, especially in intact dogs.


Awww c'mon... can we ever joke around here?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Joke? Sure. Telling someone they're paying too much attention to their dog and checking for issues just isn't much of a joke, to me.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Jonas has that too. I asked my Vet twice. They checked him out real good. It was just pigment on him. Do what I did. Have your vet check, just to be sure.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Loneforce said:


> Jonas has that too. I asked my Vet twice. They checked him out real good. It was just pigment on him. Do what I did. Have your vet check, just to be sure.


Good advice. 

And I apologize for making light of the OP's question. I didn't stop worrying about my dog's black spot on her tongue until the vet checked it out. Better safe than sorry...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Mister C said:


> Good advice.
> 
> And I apologize for making light of the OP's question. I didn't stop worrying about my dog's black spot on her tongue until the vet checked it out. Better safe than sorry...


Sooooo, any pics of the black spot on her tongue ?


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> Sooooo, any pics of the black spot on her tongue ?


Wish I could accomodate you Sunflowers. The black spot was on the underside of her tongue and really difficult to see. It took the vet a while to even find it. I noticed it one day while she was drinking. I guess I'm not the only one to scour my pet from stem to, um, "stern".


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

DJEtzel said:


> That region should be getting examined regularly to check for inconsistencies, especially in intact dogs.


This is so funny too when I interpreted this as "to check the testicles, especially in intact dogs" 
But all kidding aside, it is important to inspect every area on a regular bases and not avoid anything you feel unsure about. We are not talking about your neighbor here, just your dog.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> This is so funny too when I interpreted this as "to check the testicles, especially in intact dogs"
> But all kidding aside, it is important to inspect every area on a regular bases and not avoid anything you feel unsure about. We are not talking about your neighbor here, just your dog.


Ahh man! You mean I have to stop inspecting my intact neighbors on a regular basis? Then again, maybe that is why they don't speak to me anymore. :wild:

Seriously, have him checked out. The dog, not your neighbor.


----------

